# Little Miss Mishka



## MeghanG (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you died as a baby, but we really tried all we could to save you. We only had you for a month, but it was definitely more than enough for us to fully love you. Even though you were only three weeks old when we got you, you already loved cuddling with us...you weren't shy at all. I miss playing with you and your little rat kisses. You were the sweetest rat that I have ever met. Hope that you are in peace now.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I was really hoping she had pulled through. R.I.P little one. You're no longer in pain....


----------



## achackysac (Sep 11, 2012)

You did all you could <3 She is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## MeghanG (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks....the vet thinks that she was born with a genetic disorder that didn't show up until she was a bit older.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

MeghanG said:


> Thanks....the vet thinks that she was born with a genetic disorder that didn't show up until she was a bit older.


Unfortunately that is sometimes the case. Sorry to hear about your loss, at least she's comfortable now.


----------

